# Looking For a Partner in Australia



## nicopereira (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, my name is Nicolas, I'm from Argentina.

I looking for a partner in Australia to build a Heavy Machinery Hire Company. I had the Machines but now in America the competition are really hard and the machines was stopped for 4 months. Im interested to invest in Australia. 

So I need a partner who knows the market, motivated and responsible. I don't ask for money or nothing, i just want to place my machines and work.

If are someone interested please contact me.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

nicopereira said:


> Hi, my name is Nicolas, I'm from Argentina.
> I looking for a partner in Australia to build a Heavy Machinery Hire Company. I had the Machines but now in America the competition are really hard and the machines was stopped for 4 months. Im interested to invest in Australia.
> So I need a partner who knows the market, motivated and responsible. I don't ask for money or nothing, i just want to place my machines and work.
> If are someone interested please contact me.


Is that earthmoving equipment...?
Or some other heavy lift equipment...?


----------



## nicopereira (Jul 24, 2013)

Im sorry robboat, it's earthmoving equipment. Screeners, Jaw Crushers, Cone Crushers.. etc

Thanks for your answer


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

nicopereira said:


> Im sorry robboat, it's earthmoving equipment. Screeners, Jaw Crushers, Cone Crushers.. etc
> Thanks for your answer


Hi Nico,
I was working in the mining industry until recently......

It seems you have missed the timing for the bulk of the mining and earthmoving projects here as there is excess local capacity now.
Companies servicing the industry are forecasting falling revenues......

So - I cannot suggest anywhere that you could rent (profitably)......so maybe a JV with a small mining or earthmoving company would be an option.

Is there a project in Argentina that you could develop to keep the machines working...?

Good luck......


----------



## acd-inc (Aug 6, 2013)

*hire*

Hi, Nicolas,

No problem to establish a company for you here in SA. The problem is to make good revenue.
I had a long experience with USA construction machinery.
I need more info of your machinery - to estimate proposed business success. 
Best regards, Victor [email protected]


----------

